# Fabricar um pluvíómetro com 2 termómetros de álcool...



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 15:42)

Comprei no passado Natal, um kit de Meteorologia da Discovery Channel...

E nele vinha um livro de intruções, com o material e várias "experiências" e modelo de fabrico artesanal de intrumento meteorológicos...

E uma delas era:
"Como fabricar um Pluviómetro...".
E assim dizia(por minhas palavras): 



> Para fabricar um pluviómetro basta apenas 2 termómetros de álcool, um normal, e um com a ampola coberta com um bocado de papel ou gaze húmida...
> Depois, coloque os dois termómetros ao ar livre, durante 15minutos, ou se for para a temperatura interior, ponha-os em frante a um ventilador durante o mesmo tempo.
> Passado esse tempo, tire os termómetros e confira a temperatura registada pelos 2 temómetros.
> Após isso, calcule a diferença e confira a HR segundo a tabela.



Essa tabela tem do lado direito a temperatura real, entre 11ºC e 30ºC e por cima, tinha a diferênça térmica entre os dois termómetros.
Depois, era fazer corresponder a diferênça térmica com a temperatura real, e fornecia assim a HR.
E tem sido assim que tenho dado a HR ao Fórum, mas começo a desconfiar se este método realmente dará a HR real, mas tenho confiado, pois é um produto da Discovery Channel...


----------



## vitamos (3 Ago 2009 às 15:51)

Pedro disse:


> Comprei no passado Natal, um kit de Meteorologia da Discovery Channel...
> 
> E nele vinha um livro de intruções, com o material e várias "experiências" e modelo de fabrico artesanal de intrumento meteorológicos...
> 
> ...



Não sei se o método permite uma informação real da humidade, mas atenção a uma coisa:

O instrumento que mede a humidade relativa do ar é um HIGRÓMETRO e não um PLUVIÓMETRO


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 16:11)

vitamos disse:


> Não sei se o método permite uma informação real da humidade, mas atenção a uma coisa:
> 
> O instrumento que mede a humidade relativa do ar é um HIGRÓMETRO e não um PLUVIÓMETRO



É verdade...
Que estupidez a minha...


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2009 às 16:19)

Quando o meu puto fez anos comprei um desses kit's do Discovery Channel no hiper Continente. Eles tem uma série de kits que parecem interessantes, desde biologia, meteorologia ou astronomia. Apesar da marca associada, que bem me enganou, não valem nada, apenas plástico barato chinês, dinheiro atirado fora. Lixo.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 16:22)

Vince disse:


> Quando o meu puto fez anos comprei um desses kit's do Discovery Channel no hiper Continente. Eles tem uma série de kits que parecem interessantes, desde biologia, meteorologia ou astronomia. Apesar da marca associada, que bem me enganou, não valem nada, apenas plástico barato chinês, dinheiro atirado fora. Lixo.



Realmente, nunca me inspiraram muita confiança...

Mas, qual é que comprste ao teu filho?


----------

